# 230 gallon plant terrarium



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I have been looking into making my own terrarium for some of my rare plants. It's just too hot in Florida this time of year for most of the gesneriads and orchids in a shade house. So after pricing it out I was looking at a price tag over $300 just for the glass. Then add a stand and all the parts I was looking close to $600 total. Well I looked around and found a nice score which I am surprised more people don't use. It is a glass display case for jewelry stores. The dimensions are 70" long x 38'' tall x 20" deep. All I have to do is waterproof the bottom and get 2 glass doors cut. I will post some pics tomorrow as I try to do some work on it. This will end up housing my rare begonias and other gesneriads as well as some orchids.
Check your local craigslist for glass display cases. The size and dimensions are absolutely perfect(can't tell i'm happy about the buy huh).
Lots of pics to come.
Jason


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

This sounds pretty sweet. It will be interesting to see how reliable they are. Would love to see what they look like.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I spent a solid half hour after reading this on Craigslist... I have a problem


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Jason, now that you mention it, it seems that they could potentially be a fantastic enclosure. I suspect that original construction materials would be key to their long term survival.

It would be nice if you could source some type of plastic pan for the bottom and then seal it in. 

Please fire up a build thread when you are ready. It should be very interesting!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Jason, I was also inspired by you sharing your find.

I'm already a big fan of Craigslist's opportunities. A couple of my previous finds...a full 120 gallon saltwater setup(easily $4000 invested in it) for $200, a 150 gallon tank and stand(with much more) that I used for my first viv for $50, and the last tank I bought for my next viv is 75 gallon with stand for $40.

After reading your post, I expanded my search beyond aquariums and terrariums. No glass jewelry displays, but I found something else I liked. If you don't mind the slight hijack and bump of your thread, then I was curious what y'all thought of this...










I thought it would be pretty neat to make a nice vert on each side. Lights are already in it(obviously different bulbs and maybe beefed up a little). Leave the inside walls open to get nice reflection/view off the mirror. Backgrounds on the back and outer walls. Plenty of storage underneath for plumbing and the top of the cabinet would conceal any lines leading into the tank.

Any thoughts? I'm loving the possibilities. I'll be calling in a little bit to see if it's still available. They are only asking $100.

Jason, definitely looking forward to more posts from you to see how yours develops. I love the creativity!

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Zoomie said:


> Jason, now that you mention it, it seems that they could potentially be a fantastic enclosure. I suspect that original construction materials would be key to their long term survival.
> 
> It would be nice if you could source some type of plastic pan for the bottom and then seal it in.
> 
> Please fire up a build thread when you are ready. It should be very interesting!


I plan on seeing what they have for a waterproof type liquid instead of using a pan. The display has glass on all sides except where the doors are and the bottom. I was thinking I can even get some epdm (pond liner) rubber and do the bottom with that. will take a picture so you can all see what I am working with.




kitcolebay said:


> Jason, I was also inspired by you sharing your find.
> 
> I'm already a big fan of Craigslist's opportunities. A couple of my previous finds...a full 120 gallon saltwater setup(easily $4000 invested in it) for $200, a 150 gallon tank and stand(with much more) that I used for my first viv for $50, and the last tank I bought for my next viv is 75 gallon with stand for $40.
> 
> ...


That looks interesting! You would have to make sure before purchasing that you can waterproof any and all wood surfaces first. But 2 tall vert style vivs on both sides with a tv in between would be neat. Or you could just build another viv for the center section.
Jason


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

What is the bottom made of? You could seal with epoxy for a serious water tight seal. My first thought was pond liner is such a pain and stuff gets behind it. But I dont know exactly what your plan is so it could be perfect.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Some people don't recommend pond liner for whatever reasons. I've done a few plywood builds using it with no negative effects on it's inhabitants - the largest being my 4 ft paludarium. The pain is finding what adhesive will bond the liner to the glass in which I used marine adhesive sealant fast cure 5200. You can easily pick up a small tube at home depot. As for the paludarium, it's been holding water for almost 2 years now.

If it's just going to be a terrarium I wouldn't hesitate to use it on the bottom. Great find jason looking to read more on your build.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry for letting this thread kinda die off. Since we are supposed to get a ton of rain the next 7-10 days I will have more time to work indoors and will post some pics of my progress.
Jason


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Another idea is to use bookshelves as vivariums. Here is my corn snake's enclosure. It has been occupied for three years now, without a problem. Granted, PDF's vivs are much different (high humidity/weight), but if you are creative enough, you can circumvent those obstacles.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

JPccusa said:


> Another idea is to use bookshelves as vivariums. Here is my corn snake's enclosure. It has been occupied for three years now, without a problem. Granted, PDF's vivs are much different (high humidity/weight), but if you are creative enough, you can circumvent those obstacles.


That's pretty freakin cool man. I love thinking out of the box and coming up with great ideas especially if they are more cost effective.
Jason


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Any updates on this?


----------

